# Flock needs new home



## Birdle (Apr 13, 2004)

I have an old, well established flock of
about 35 mixed roller pigeons, all
colors, and healthy, in Northern California. Although I've raised pigeons
for some 30 years, I now must give them up. Thus I am looking for a good,
new home for them, where they could
continue the comfortable life to which
they have become accustomed! They
would be free, of course. I would give
away pairs or single birds, and am also
willing to drive some distance to deliver
them. 
J


----------



## ALDO (Apr 14, 2004)

HELLO ,
WHERE ARE YOU LOCATED ? I RAISED PIGEONS AS A YOUNGSTER AND WOULD LIKE TO INTRODUCE MY 8 YEAR OLD TO THE HOBBY. I LIVE IN VALLEJO CAL..MY DAYTIME PHONE # IS 510-242-2063....THANKYOU..


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi

I sent you an e-mail today. I am really interested in 2 or 3 birds to join the 2 that I have.

I live in Berkeley and will gladly pick up the birds and give them a good home.


----------



## Birdle (Apr 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by ALDO:
> *HELLO ,
> WHERE ARE YOU LOCATED ? I RAISED PIGEONS AS A YOUNGSTER AND WOULD LIKE TO INTRODUCE MY 8 YEAR OLD TO THE HOBBY. I LIVE IN VALLEJO CAL..MY DAYTIME PHONE # IS 510-242-2063....THANKYOU..*


Aldo,
Thanks for your interest! I'll call you
tomorrow.
J


----------

